# Where to get groceries in N Myrtle Beach?



## Polly Metallic (Jul 2, 2008)

We'll be staying in North Myrtle Beach, coming in from the Wilmington, NC airport. Does anyone know a good grocery store in the N Myrtle Beach area? Or along the way enroute from the airport?


----------



## lprstn (Jul 2, 2008)

Super Walmart!!! Whahoo....you can't beat the prices or convenience there..


----------



## Flo (Jul 2, 2008)

Lowes Food-In Little River just after you cross into South Carolina-it's on your left on Hwy 17-next to Calabash, NC
(843) 280-7101 

Krogers is also good-here's the address of one of their local stores-there are others.
781 Main Street 
N. Myrtle Beach , SC 29582 
Store Phone: (843) 249-9950
Pharmacy Phone: (843) 249-9967


----------



## jrv331 (Jul 2, 2008)

There is a Walmart Super Store on Kings Highway right as you come off 22. That seem to be the most popular as its always crowded.  There is another Walmart on 17 a few miles from Main st. There is also a Kroger on Main  North of 17.

John


----------



## Moosie (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree with the Super Wallymart!  One stop shopping for all your needs to start your TS week.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks. Don't know why I didn't think of Walmart. The other choices sound good, too, but at Walmart we can pick up a couple "noodles" for swimming and maybe a cheap beach chair or two. We had originally planned to drive, and we could have toted a lot of _stuff_ along. The prospect of a 14 1/2 hour drive finally got the better of us, however, and we caved and booked airfare into ILM for a reasonable price (a couple hundred less than MYR).


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 3, 2008)

Super Wal Mart and also,there is a very nice Costco in Myrtle Beach.
Costco is less than a mile from the Super Wal Mart.


----------



## LGinPA (Jul 4, 2008)

Polly Metallic said:


> Thanks. Don't know why I didn't think of Walmart. The other choices sound good, too, but at Walmart we can pick up a couple "noodles" for swimming and maybe a cheap beach chair or two. We had originally planned to drive, and we could have toted a lot of _stuff_ along. The prospect of a 14 1/2 hour drive finally got the better of us, however, and we caved and booked airfare into ILM for a reasonable price (a couple hundred less than MYR).



That Walmart has a huge outdoor/beach section.  We needed larger shade and more chairs than the beach vendors provided.  So, instead of paying the high rental price from them, we bought 4 chairs, and 3 umbrellas at super Walmart, and spent half the $ of what it would have cost for a smaller rental space for the week.  They have everything you could possibly need for beach, pool and stocking your frig.


----------



## Travelmom64 (Jul 4, 2008)

We have a fractional at MYB, just returned and going back next month.   I do my shopping at the Kroger at Main Street & Kings Highway, North Myrtle Beach, it is not as busy as the Kroger at the Galleria Mall or the Super Walmart, easy in and out!


----------



## dgdbloe (Jul 4, 2008)

We did our shopping at the Walmart right near 22   after check in-we went to dinner then Walmart- it was sooo crowded. We were told we should have waited till early next morning and shelves would have been stocked better and not so crowded or shopped then checked in.  We just really hit it at the wrong time I guess- but not really a big problem.


----------



## Whitecapper (Jul 23, 2008)

The Kroger supermarket at King's Highway and Main Street is great. Good prices and less crowded than Super Wal-Mart.


----------



## beachsands (Jul 29, 2008)

Are there any Aldi's or Save-A-Lots in or near Myrtle Beach Area?

When we go to Florida I try to hit the Save-A-Lots, as they are much cheaper then many places.


Joel


----------



## Polly Metallic (Jul 29, 2008)

I ran a google search and didn't find any Aldi's. We ended up going to Walmart for groceries, and got a few items at the end of the week from the IGA that was just around the corner on Sea Mountain.


----------



## susan1738 (Jul 29, 2008)

*So crowded!*

We, too, went to the Wal-Mart at Kings Hwy, near 22, and it was so crowded; it was like a hurricane was fixing to hit and all the shelves were bare!  We stood in the check-out line for over an hour!  I wish we would have waited and gone the next morning as well.

If you go in the evening, be forewarned!  It is a nightmare!  

Someone said that it was because all of the condo-dwellers are all shopping on that particular day, since that is when the week starts.  Our start date was on a Sunday, so if you can avoid that place on Sunday, you may be okay.  One of the many locals we had an opportunity to chat with while we waited in line for an hour, said she had never seen it like that before, but she would not ever come to that Wal-mart on a Sunday ever again.  

It was crazy!


----------

